
The crazy thing Bill Gates used to do to monitor workplace productivity - Libertatea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-leadership/wp/2016/02/03/the-crazy-thing-bill-gates-used-to-do-to-monitor-workplace-productivity/
======
mtmail
click-bait title

It says Bill Gates used to check the parking lot on weekends to see who was
working. He worked 80h/week himself.

~~~
markyc
this is why newspapers are dying (making up fluff articles with bombastic
names)

------
stereo
I know that’s the WashPo’s title, but it would be really nice if HN could be
free of clickbait headlines.

------
iokevins
TL;DR: Bill Gates shares, "I knew everybody's licence plate so I could look
out at the parking lot and see, you know, when people come in." Paul Allen
confirms Gates would "prowl" the parking lot on weekends to document who had
arrived at work.

------
oryades
And I read till the end to figure out what was that "crazy" thing...

